# I have just brought these round for you to smoke for me!



## wade (Jul 28, 2014)

I got home from work today at about 6pm and about 10 minutes later there was a knock at the door. It was a friend from the Village. "Hey Wade, I have just been fishing. You couldn't just smoke these for me could you?"

What could I say? It had been a hectic day and I was imagining what that glass of wine I was about to open was going to taste like! Of course I said Yes. He opened the bag he was carrying and poured the contents into one of my stainless trays.













Whole trout.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 28, 2014






Twenty minutes later they were filleted and in the dry cure













Trout in Cure.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 28, 2014






Two hours later - waiting to go in the smoker













Cured and Rinsed.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 28, 2014






They are currently cold smoking over Hickory and will be ready in the morning. I will post more when I take them out.

With nearly 3 Kilos of heads, tails and trimmings I could not resist making stock. 10 x 400ml bags as a bi product













Trout Stock.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 28, 2014






I have labelled it with a short shelf life as it is fresh, unsterilised stock - however frozen it will keep for 6 months or so.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 28, 2014)

Sounds like there's gonna be some tasty smoked fillets. 

Fish stock would be a good start to a creamy seafood bisque!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 28, 2014)

WAY HEY Mate!  Lookin good!.  Helping out a mate AND makin a little money.  Can't be a bad thing!  You are makin things tough on me here at home.  As I said before the Missus loves smoked fish so 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  I hope to learn some tricks from you at the meet.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## foamheart (Jul 28, 2014)

Neighbors bringing stuff, now thats a novel idea! LOL

I bet they're good.


----------



## wade (Jul 29, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Fish stock would be a good start to a creamy seafood bisque!


With these fish being so fresh the stock smelled divine. Sometimes fish stock can smell pretty strong though when it is cooking!


----------



## wade (Jul 29, 2014)

After 9 hours in the smoker













In Smoker.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 29, 2014






My wife thought that the previous photos of the whole Trout did not do then justice size-wise so I have put a ruler there for a sense of scale













Smoked Whole.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 29, 2014






Trimmed and ready for packing. They will stay in the fridge to air dry for about 12 hours before they are packed.













Trimmed.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 29, 2014






I will pack them tonight


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 29, 2014)

Very fine job.  Great looking trout.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 29, 2014)

How delicious!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jul 29, 2014)

Wild brown trout out of clean waters a great thing.They look like solid fish!


----------



## cmayna (Jul 29, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Neighbors bringing stuff, now thats a novel idea! LOL
> 
> I bet they're good.


LOL, My wife's fishing buddy just gave me 10# of Salmon to turn into Jerky and nuggets.  Now if a neighbor starts a knockin', I will just hide out in my shop.

Wade,

Very nice pics.  I have yet to smoke trout.  Need to put that on my bucket list.


----------



## tropics (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice job on the smoke I have not tried cold smoking, is the cure recipe a secret? If not TIA

Richie


----------



## frosty (Jul 30, 2014)

Nicely done!  Looks phenomenal.


----------



## knifebld (Jul 30, 2014)

Well done Wade...you are definitely a good friend to have!

Cheers!


----------



## big fish (Jul 30, 2014)

Good way to get some smokes. Trade 'em a couple of fish for the smoke. My family and friends are always asking me to smoke fish for them...I tell them to bring some extra as payment.  ;-)

Mighty fine looking trout too!


----------



## wade (Jul 30, 2014)

Big Fish said:


> Good way to get some smokes. Trade 'em a couple of fish for the smoke. My family and friends are always asking me to smoke fish for them...I tell them to bring some extra as payment.  ;-)
> 
> Mighty fine looking trout too!


I did keep two of them as "payment" plus all the stock. Hard to draw the line between smoking for friends though and using it to build the business. He recons that he has quite a few fishing buddies that also want theirs smoked - but I told him that they would have to be a commercial proposition... The question is how much to charge in this situation - They are providing the main ingredient but if you charge a realistic rate for the time involved then the prices would be crazy. It may be a case of stockpiling in the freezer and then smoking en-mass. That way the costs and time remain similar.

Anyway - the packaged Trout... These were frozen last night.













Packed.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 30, 2014


----------



## wade (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your encouraging comments too


----------



## disco (Jul 30, 2014)

Great looking smoke. Now you just have to move to Canada so you can smoke stuff for me too.

Disco


----------



## wade (Jul 31, 2014)

Most of my relatives on my fathers side did move to Canada when I was young. They mostly live near Ontario now. I must confess that I have not been out to see them since I was 5 - yes bad I know!


----------



## disco (Jul 31, 2014)

Wade said:


> Most of my relatives on my fathers side did move to Canada when I was young. They mostly live near Ontario now. I must confess that I have not been out to see them since I was 5 - yes bad I know!


Well, come on over. We need more smokers!


----------



## wade (Sep 10, 2014)

I had another visit last night and another 6 monster trout were thrust into my hand. These were even bigger than the last lot!

Filleted, cured and smoked overnight.













Smoker.jpg



__ wade
__ Sep 10, 2014


















TroutSmoking.jpg



__ wade
__ Sep 10, 2014






In 2 weeks time I will apparently be getting a delivery of pigeon and pheasant to smoke from him. I have never tried smoking pigeon before so that should be interesting.


----------



## wade (Jul 28, 2014)

I got home from work today at about 6pm and about 10 minutes later there was a knock at the door. It was a friend from the Village. "Hey Wade, I have just been fishing. You couldn't just smoke these for me could you?"

What could I say? It had been a hectic day and I was imagining what that glass of wine I was about to open was going to taste like! Of course I said Yes. He opened the bag he was carrying and poured the contents into one of my stainless trays.













Whole trout.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 28, 2014






Twenty minutes later they were filleted and in the dry cure













Trout in Cure.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 28, 2014






Two hours later - waiting to go in the smoker













Cured and Rinsed.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 28, 2014






They are currently cold smoking over Hickory and will be ready in the morning. I will post more when I take them out.

With nearly 3 Kilos of heads, tails and trimmings I could not resist making stock. 10 x 400ml bags as a bi product













Trout Stock.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 28, 2014






I have labelled it with a short shelf life as it is fresh, unsterilised stock - however frozen it will keep for 6 months or so.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 28, 2014)

Sounds like there's gonna be some tasty smoked fillets. 

Fish stock would be a good start to a creamy seafood bisque!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 28, 2014)

WAY HEY Mate!  Lookin good!.  Helping out a mate AND makin a little money.  Can't be a bad thing!  You are makin things tough on me here at home.  As I said before the Missus loves smoked fish so 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  I hope to learn some tricks from you at the meet.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## foamheart (Jul 28, 2014)

Neighbors bringing stuff, now thats a novel idea! LOL

I bet they're good.


----------



## wade (Jul 29, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Fish stock would be a good start to a creamy seafood bisque!


With these fish being so fresh the stock smelled divine. Sometimes fish stock can smell pretty strong though when it is cooking!


----------



## wade (Jul 29, 2014)

After 9 hours in the smoker













In Smoker.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 29, 2014






My wife thought that the previous photos of the whole Trout did not do then justice size-wise so I have put a ruler there for a sense of scale













Smoked Whole.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 29, 2014






Trimmed and ready for packing. They will stay in the fridge to air dry for about 12 hours before they are packed.













Trimmed.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 29, 2014






I will pack them tonight


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 29, 2014)

Very fine job.  Great looking trout.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 29, 2014)

How delicious!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jul 29, 2014)

Wild brown trout out of clean waters a great thing.They look like solid fish!


----------



## cmayna (Jul 29, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Neighbors bringing stuff, now thats a novel idea! LOL
> 
> I bet they're good.


LOL, My wife's fishing buddy just gave me 10# of Salmon to turn into Jerky and nuggets.  Now if a neighbor starts a knockin', I will just hide out in my shop.

Wade,

Very nice pics.  I have yet to smoke trout.  Need to put that on my bucket list.


----------



## tropics (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice job on the smoke I have not tried cold smoking, is the cure recipe a secret? If not TIA

Richie


----------



## frosty (Jul 30, 2014)

Nicely done!  Looks phenomenal.


----------



## knifebld (Jul 30, 2014)

Well done Wade...you are definitely a good friend to have!

Cheers!


----------



## big fish (Jul 30, 2014)

Good way to get some smokes. Trade 'em a couple of fish for the smoke. My family and friends are always asking me to smoke fish for them...I tell them to bring some extra as payment.  ;-)

Mighty fine looking trout too!


----------



## wade (Jul 30, 2014)

Big Fish said:


> Good way to get some smokes. Trade 'em a couple of fish for the smoke. My family and friends are always asking me to smoke fish for them...I tell them to bring some extra as payment.  ;-)
> 
> Mighty fine looking trout too!


I did keep two of them as "payment" plus all the stock. Hard to draw the line between smoking for friends though and using it to build the business. He recons that he has quite a few fishing buddies that also want theirs smoked - but I told him that they would have to be a commercial proposition... The question is how much to charge in this situation - They are providing the main ingredient but if you charge a realistic rate for the time involved then the prices would be crazy. It may be a case of stockpiling in the freezer and then smoking en-mass. That way the costs and time remain similar.

Anyway - the packaged Trout... These were frozen last night.













Packed.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 30, 2014


----------



## wade (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your encouraging comments too


----------



## disco (Jul 30, 2014)

Great looking smoke. Now you just have to move to Canada so you can smoke stuff for me too.

Disco


----------



## wade (Jul 31, 2014)

Most of my relatives on my fathers side did move to Canada when I was young. They mostly live near Ontario now. I must confess that I have not been out to see them since I was 5 - yes bad I know!


----------



## disco (Jul 31, 2014)

Wade said:


> Most of my relatives on my fathers side did move to Canada when I was young. They mostly live near Ontario now. I must confess that I have not been out to see them since I was 5 - yes bad I know!


Well, come on over. We need more smokers!


----------



## wade (Sep 10, 2014)

I had another visit last night and another 6 monster trout were thrust into my hand. These were even bigger than the last lot!

Filleted, cured and smoked overnight.













Smoker.jpg



__ wade
__ Sep 10, 2014


















TroutSmoking.jpg



__ wade
__ Sep 10, 2014






In 2 weeks time I will apparently be getting a delivery of pigeon and pheasant to smoke from him. I have never tried smoking pigeon before so that should be interesting.


----------

